# Disque dur externe invisible sur MacBook pro



## phil1978 (12 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acquérir un Macbook pro ainsi qu'un disque dur externe de marque Toshiba. Lorsque je branche le disque dur externe à l'ordinateur, il s'allume, j'entends qu'il tourne par contre je ne le trouve nulle part (et j'ai essayé via utilitaire de disques). PS: je l'ai testé sur un pc et le disue dur externe fonctionne parfaitement.
Que dois je faire pour que le macbook pro le reconnaisse? J'ai lu qu'il fallait changer de format??? Comment faire??? (en langage débutant!!!)

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Niconemo (12 Mars 2012)

Si l&#8217;utilitaire de disque ne l'affiche pas dans la liste des disques, je ne vois pas bien comment le reformater.

Le port du MacBook est peut être abimé ? (c'est quel port d'ailleurs ? USB ?)


----------



## phil1978 (12 Mars 2012)

Le port USB fonctionne car je parviens à voir d'autres disques durs externes. 
Il n'existe pas une autre manière pour y arriver??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Mars 2012)

Une fois j'avais eu ce problème, j'entendais le bouzin qui tournait mais rien à l'écran ni dans utilitaire de disque.. en fait, sur mon disque dur externe j'avais un switch comme ceci :

USB / FIREWIRE -- OFF -- DC

Et le switch était sur DC.. donc il ne montait pas dans le finder.. :sleep:

Essaie de changer de cable sinon..


----------



## iDanGener (12 Mars 2012)

phil1978 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens d'acquérir un Macbook pro ainsi qu'un disque dur externe de marque Toshiba. Lorsque je branche le disque dur externe à l'ordinateur, il s'allume, j'entends qu'il tourne par contre je ne le trouve nulle part (et j'ai essayé via utilitaire de disques). PS: je l'ai testé sur un pc et le disue dur externe fonctionne parfaitement.
> Que dois je faire pour que le macbook pro le reconnaisse? J'ai lu qu'il fallait changer de format??? Comment faire??? (en langage débutant!!!)
> ...



Bonjour,

Le disque externe a-t-il sa propre alimentation ou bien la prend-il du port USB? S'il la prend du port USB, l'utilisez-vous avec le cable USB fourni (il doit y avoir une partie qui a la forme d'un cylindre près de l'une des extrémités du cable).

Daniel


----------



## phil1978 (12 Mars 2012)

Le disque dur externe est fourni avec un câble USB. La sortie du disque dur externe est différente des autres câbles USB que je possède, c'est une sortie beaucoup plus fine et plus large. Donc je n'ai pas d'autres câbles correspond pour faire un essai.


----------



## drs (12 Mars 2012)

ça ressemble à un disque qui n'a pas assez d'énergie pour pouvoir fonctionner correctement.
Soit tu l'alimentes avec une alim externe, soit tu trouves un cable double-usb pour pouvoir le brancher sur 2 ports usb en même temps.


----------



## YLC (13 Mars 2012)

HELP 

Je suis sur macbook pro sous OS X 10.5.8

J'ai un PB avec un DD ext LaCie 1To neuf connection USB 2.0 alimenté au secteur. Il BIP une dizaine de fois lorsque je le branche, Il ne monte pas et n'apparait nulle part pas même dans plus d'infos à propos de ce mac. Je trouve seulement la connexion USB: 

Capacité :3,86 Go
Support amovible :	Oui
Disque amovible :	Oui
Nom BSD :	disk1
Identifiant du produit :	0x1018
Identifiant du fournisseur :	0x059f (LaCie)
Version :	0.01
Numéro de série :	00015615b00000000e4d733521083
Vitesse :	Jusquà 480 Mb/s
Fabricant :	LaCie
Identifiant de lemplacement :	0xfa410000
Courant disponible (mA) :	500
Courant requis (mA) :	2
Gestionnaires Mac OS 9 :	Non
Type de carte de partition :	Inconnu
État S.M.A.R.T. :	Non géré

Qu'en penses-tu, je le renvoie ou j'ai un espoir de le faire apparaitre?

je te remercie d'avance si tu peux m'éclairer sur la question

PS: j'ai déjà essayé avec un autre USB fiable

: ) xxxxxxxx


----------



## drs (13 Mars 2012)

YLC a dit:


> HELP
> Il BIP une dizaine de fois lorsque je le branche,



Il bippe?? Ah ça c'est pas très bon...un p'tit retour sav lui ferait du bien.


----------



## phil1978 (14 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, autre précision, je viens de le tester sur un autre mac et le disque dur externe est reconnu sans souci! 
Pourquoi mon macbook pro ne le reconnait pas??? 
Merci


----------



## drs (14 Mars 2012)

un mac de bureau?


----------



## iDanGener (14 Mars 2012)

YLC a dit:


> HELP
> <...>
> je te remercie d'avance si



Bonjour,
1)
Es-tu Phil avec un autre nick? Si non, pourquoi cherches-tu à faire dévier la discussion qu'il a initiée ?!?!?

2)
Qui ça «te»? À qui t'adresses-tu?  Tu es sur un forum.  Tu n'as pas envoyé un message privé à un individu en privé.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h04 ----------




phil1978 a dit:


> Bonjour, autre précision, je viens de le tester sur un autre mac et le disque dur externe est reconnu sans souci!
> Pourquoi mon macbook pro ne le reconnait pas???
> Merci



B'en je crois que drs t'a déjà  répondu. Ton Macbook ne fournit pas assez d'énergie pour pouvoir le faire fonctionner correctement. Alors ou bien tu prends un cable usb avec fiche en Y ou bien tu testes avec un (autre) cable usb aux extrémités duquel il y a deux bobines moulées dans le fil.


----------



## phil1978 (15 Mars 2012)

Je l'ai testé sur un macbook air...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h52 ----------

Non, je n'ai que un pseudo et n'ai posé que la question et sujet principal. Bref, je ne suis pas à l'origine de l'autre question...
Par contre, ok pour le manque d'énergie... Mais j'avoue que je ne comprends pas pourquoi un macbook air arrive à ouvrir le disque toshiba et non mon mac... Je vais me renseigner pour trouver un câble adéquat.


----------



## iDanGener (15 Mars 2012)

phil1978 a dit:


> Je l'ai testé sur un macbook air...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h52 ----------
> 
> ...



Rebonjour,

Et dans les préférences du Finder (pas les preférences du système), est-ce que à l'onglet Général la case à côté de Disques Externes est cochée ?

Mais en même temps que je dis ça, je pense que toute façon Utilitaire de disque devrait le voir. Plus j'y pense, plus je me dis que le Macbook Pro ne fourni pas assez de courant.

Daniel


----------

